# Little Foot keeps throwing up his probiotic!



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I took Little Foot to the vet on Saturday and they gave him Metronidazole to help with his mushy poo. He was taking it good until Monday night: I gave it to him and within about 30 seconds he was throwing up including the watermelon he had previously had, so I assumed he ate too much too fast of the watermelon. I got him to drink some water and then he ate some kibble so about a half hour later I gave him the medicine again since he had thrown it all up. He took it fine and kept it down. He also took it fine Tuesday night, then last night I gave it to him and before I even put him down again he was throwing it up. This time it was like white foam. I'm wondering if he just doesn't like the taste of it or if he chokes taking it because enough time doesnt even go by for it to reach his stomach to make him sick. It is literally seconds after I give it to him that he does this. Am I doing something wrong? =\


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Metronidazole (Flagyl) is not a probiotic. It is an antibiotic often used for intestinal issues. It is absolutely HORRID tasting which is why they throw it up. Make certain you mix it with something before giving it to him to help disguise the taste.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Well that explains a lot. Thank you Nancy!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I told you Nancy would know. "The Boss" I hope Little Foot is back on track soon!!!!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

when i have to give anything like this, i actually take flavored syrup with me to the vet & have them compound the med with that to cover up the taste & to just make oral meds more pleasant for everyone! i get organic ones online (i have a guy who requires 2 meds 2x daily) but i found on short notice the Archer Farms brand at Target doesn't have a bunch of junk in it. for really icky tasting meds, you need a strong flavor. caramel is an easy one to find that works well. since the meds are already mixed, you could get some flavored syrup & just pull some into the syringe before/after you pull the meds or pull the meds, mix them in a small dish with syrup, & pull them back into the syringe. GOOD LUCK & hope Little Foot feels MUCH better soon.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Oh I never thought of syrup! That is a good idea; I was just thinking of buying some banana baby food since Little Foot is gaga for nanners! 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

So I tried mixing his medicine with stuff and he still threw it up and this time it was like bluish/green. I feel like giving him the medicine is counter productive. Watching him throw up every night is awful and I'm sure it is just as bad for him if not worse. 

I called the vet today and the vet tech said if I felt it was in his best interest to terminate the medicine than I should but she recommend continuing treatment for 14 days and seem completely unconcerned that he was vomiting. I just don't feel right about this.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Are you giving him the medicine on an empty stomach? If so try to give it to him when he has a full belly. Antibiotics can be harsh on empty stomachs.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Poor little guy. I too would find it difficult to give him the meds when it always makes him throw up. Plus what is the point if he just brings it back up, it isn't getting into him anyway. 

What did you mix it with? I wonder if something stronger would work or dilute it even more than you have been. 

I wonder too if he has just been so turned off by the taste of it, that even though diluted even a slight whiff of taste or smell is bringing on the gag reflex.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

The color you saw is bile. Bile happens when their stomach is empty. Is this little one eating at all? Keeping anything down?

I have a few things I would ask doc about, but they would all depend on if the hedgehog is keeping any food down. If there is general vomiting, I would be asking about the hedgehog having an ulcer. Adding pepcid or tagamet to reduce stomach acid, or carafate to coat the stomach. The pepcid/tagamet are available OTC, carafate requires a vet to give it to you. Both of these you can crush a tablet, mix with water and dose out.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Poor little guy. I too would find it difficult to give him the meds when it always makes him throw up. Plus what is the point if he just brings it back up, it isn't getting into him anyway.
> 
> What did you mix it with? I wonder if something stronger would work or dilute it even more than you have been.
> 
> I wonder too if he has just been so turned off by the taste of it, that even though diluted even a slight whiff of taste or smell is bringing on the gag reflex.


I mixed it with some banana, which he loves it. But merely seconds later he was throwing it up again. I called the vet again today and she said to just keep trying to mix it since there is only 4 day left, but I don't even know how much of the medicine he has even gotten. His poo is better looking, so I guess something worked. I called them to see if they would call in a transdermal in the medicine instead of an oral and they told me to just keep trying to mix it. I was quite frustrated with them. I don't think it is right that I'm continually making him throw up when otherwise he is fine. I will try mixing it one more time tonight, then we are calling it quits. His poor little face is heartbreaking when he gets sick.



Kalandra said:


> The color you saw is bile. Bile happens when their stomach is empty. Is this little one eating at all? Keeping anything down?
> 
> I have a few things I would ask doc about, but they would all depend on if the hedgehog is keeping any food down. If there is general vomiting, I would be asking about the hedgehog having an ulcer. Adding pepcid or tagamet to reduce stomach acid, or carafate to coat the stomach. The pepcid/tagamet are available OTC, carafate requires a vet to give it to you. Both of these you can crush a tablet, mix with water and dose out.


Kalandra, there is no general vomiting. Overall he is healthy and fine. They put him on this medicine as a preventative measure and to help firm up his mushy poo. It wasn't diarrhea, but it was mushy. I called yesterday and they told me I could quit the med if I thought it was in his best interested, but that they recommend he finish it for the 14 days. So I tried it again last night and that is what happened. I called them back today to see if they would call the medicine in as a transdermal and they told me to just keep mixing it and forcing him to take it since he only has 4 days left. I was not happy. His poo has improved, but I have no idea how much of this medicine he has actually even gotten.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> Are you giving him the medicine on an empty stomach? If so try to give it to him when he has a full belly. Antibiotics can be harsh on empty stomachs.


I have tried it both ways. =\ If he eats he just throws up more.


----------

